# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Matrasreiniging Holland reinigt matrassen voor een goede nachtrust!

## matrasreinigingholland

Dirk van Bovene van Matrasreiniging Holland reinigt matrassen en dit houdt in dat de huisstofmijt uit uw matras verwijderd wordt. Na een jaar zit er al onvoorstelbaar veel huisstofmijt en de ontlasting ervan in elk matras. Ik kan dit met een proefreiniging aantonen. U kunt voor de uitgebreide informatie op mijn website kijken www.matrasreinigingholland.nl. 
Huisstofmijt veroorzaakt klachten aan de luchtwegen en verstoren een goede nachtrust. Gezonde mensen, maar vooral ook mensen met astma, bronchites en verkoudheidsklachten hebben veel baat bij een gereinigd matras. Hierdoor krijgt u weer een goede nachtrust. 
U kunt ook een mail sturen naar [email protected] of telefonisch contact opnemen: 0626 242 2900.

----------


## Janneke

Is een forumspammer wel te vertrouwen?

----------


## matrasreinigingholland

> Is een forumspammer wel te vertrouwen?


Hallo Janneke,

Ik wil niet als spammer naar voren gebracht worden, dat is al de reclame, die aan de zijkant en overal te pas en te onpas overal naast geplaatst wordt en waar je niet voor kan kiezen om te lezen. Als u mijn bericht niet wil lezen, dan is dat niet verplicht. U kunt hier namelijk voor kiezen om het te openen of niet. 
Dit bericht heb ik op de website geplaatst, omdat het onderwerp ook met gezondheid te maken heeft. Aangezien er veel matrassen nog nooit gereinigd zijn en dit nog niet zo bekend is bij mensen heb ik dit op deze site geplaatst. Vooral voor mensen met astma en andere luchtwegaandoeningen is een matrasreiniging een middel om een betere nachtrust te krijgen. Mijn vrouw heeft een chronische verkoudheid en zij heeft regelmatig last van bijholteontstekingen. Zij heeft veel baat gehad na het reinigen van ons matras, want zij heeft al een hele lange tijd geen bijholteontstekingen meer gehad en zij heeft een goede nachtrust. Tevens is een ionisator ook goed, omdat dit de stofdeeltjes opvangt. 
Dus het bevordert alleen de gezondheid en op onze website ziet u hoe snel de huisstofmijten vermeerderen en ook dat de ontlasting van deze mijten schade aan kan brenegen aan de luchtwegen.

Met vriendelijke groet,
Dhr. D. van Bovene

----------

